# Are you superstitious ?



## horusd (28 Jul 2011)

Despite waving around my rational street cred, I suprise myself at how superstitious I can be. Occasionally counting magpies etc. Though I might laugh at it, and dismiss it, I can't just ignore it, it just seems to happen. Are you superstitious?


----------



## elefantfresh (28 Jul 2011)

Its bad luck to be superstitious...


----------



## truthseeker (28 Jul 2011)

Yeah the magpies get me too. Id automatically avoid walking under a ladder and somehow my mothers instruction never to put new shoes on a table has carried over too.


----------



## Godfather (28 Jul 2011)

Yes, I am... And I promise lots of other people are... It's a way to try to think you can control reality...


----------



## liaconn (28 Jul 2011)

I'm not superstitious at all and don't really notice ladders and magpies and stuff.
I passed my driving exam on a Friday 13th, as well.


----------



## Firefly (28 Jul 2011)

Only when playing golf . I have to use a 2 euro coin as a ball marker and it has to be "heads up".


----------



## Godfather (28 Jul 2011)

(removed, I don't want to shock people too much with some silly italian superstitions)


----------



## Sunny (28 Jul 2011)

Fingers crossed I never end up like one of those superstitious people......


----------



## callybags (28 Jul 2011)

Can the Mods please arrange that there is no reply #13 in this thread.

Thanks


----------



## Firefly (28 Jul 2011)

callybags said:


> can the mods please arrange that there is no reply #13 in this thread.
> 
> Thanks



:d


----------



## Godfather (28 Jul 2011)

callybags said:


> Can the Mods please arrange that there is no reply #13 in this thread.
> 
> Thanks



Reply #13? Got a crystal sphere? Let me get there to get my post removed!


----------



## PaddyW (28 Jul 2011)

I was born Friday 13th, with pneumonia. Stopped breathing the first night, baptised hastily the next morning and my mother was told to expect the worst.

Friday 13th is now my lucky day. So yes, very superstitious!


----------



## liaconn (28 Jul 2011)

OKAY. I'll be no. 13.


----------



## Firefly (28 Jul 2011)

liaconn said:


> OKAY. I'll be no. 13.



Ha Ha...you're toast...liaconn*ed*


----------



## elefantfresh (28 Jul 2011)

Brown bread!!!


----------



## liaconn (28 Jul 2011)

Actually, I've just heard I've won the Lotto.


----------



## Godfather (28 Jul 2011)

No, that's not fair liaconn... I wanted to be the one to be cancelled but I got called by my boss!!! 

Please can you give me 1000 Euro from your multi-million victory for having suggested to occupy post #13? 

Anyway I just occupied #17 which in Italy is a very unlucky number!


----------



## liaconn (28 Jul 2011)

Godfather said:


> No, that's not fair liaconn... I wanted to be the one to be cancelled but I got called by my boss!!!
> 
> *Please can you give me 1000 Euro from your multi-million victory for having suggested to occupy post #13?*
> 
> Anyway I just occupied #17 which in Italy is a very unlucky number!


 Fair enough. What's your address.


----------



## Godfather (28 Jul 2011)

No, I changed my mind. I promised a friend I was going to occupy 13th position in order to win the lotto... Here is what I told him about you now:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeldwfOwuL8


----------



## liaconn (28 Jul 2011)

Aaaaagh!  Where's my lucky rabbit's foot.


----------



## Godfather (28 Jul 2011)

I hope you don't love your horse too much!


----------



## liaconn (28 Jul 2011)

Running off thread in terror.


----------



## Godfather (28 Jul 2011)

No worries, I love horses now... I'll think about something else to start a new partnership...


----------



## micmclo (30 Jul 2011)

Horoscopes from the Indo if you wish to read
http://www.independent.ie/entertainment/horoscopes/

Hard work? Booooooo 


> Virgo: There is time enough for fun. Get down to some serious grafting.


----------



## salaried (2 Aug 2011)

No, not a bit superstitious, Maybe a bit , I might be, I dont know, I will let you know tomorrow, Although I cant , Tomorrow is tuesday and I cant go on aam on tuesdays, Not when there is a quarter moon. Maybe wednesday although I waved at two magpies today and and I have an itchy hand so if I win the lotto on wednesday I will let you know on thursday, Now that I think of it thursday falls on the 04-08-2011 and you know what that means.


----------



## bullbars (2 Aug 2011)

Was actually reading thread on another forum about Fairy Forts on peoples land an how the were afraid of touching them out of fear of bad luck or reprisals from the fairies. There is one guy from Clare, Eddie Lenihan, who is well known for travelling the country and telling of incidents that occurred when these forts were removed for roads or agricultural use. Same goes for moving lone boulders or whitethorn trees in the middle of fields; they might e inconvenient but very few would move them.


----------



## horusd (2 Aug 2011)

bullbars said:


> Was actually reading thread on another forum about Fairy Forts on peoples land an how the were afraid of touching them out of fear of bad luck or reprisals from the fairies. There is one guy from Clare, Eddie Lenihan, who is well known for travelling the country and telling of incidents that occurred when these forts were removed for roads or agricultural use. Same goes for moving lone boulders or whitethorn trees in the middle of fields; they might e inconvenient but very few would move them.


 
It's odd really that Irish fairies are pretty damn dangerous. Don't mess with the fairies! Anyone remember that legend of the changling, where the fairy replaces a child in a family with a fairy child? I think these were supposed to be evil too.


----------



## Marion (2 Aug 2011)

Is it bad luck to read this thread? ...gulp?

Marion


----------



## Latrade (2 Aug 2011)

OMG THIS WORKS:

I copied a link to this thread to 10 of my friends and I instantly got the best bit of news ever, I now have 10 less friends and I'm now going to save money with 10 less christmas cards to buy each year. The angels are certainly watching, you should do it to. If you don't send it out within 10 hours your house will be plauged Daddy Longlegs settling on your mouth while you sleep.


----------



## Mpsox (2 Aug 2011)

very few farmers in rural areas would mess with a fairy fort. There was a lot of them around where I grew up, including one on our own farm. I've seen large farmers demolish ditches when merging small fields into big ones and not touch the fort.

Personally, I do watch out for magpies on occassions and always bless myself just before an airplane takes off, worked every time so far and I ain't taking the risk of not doing it just to see what happens !!


----------



## Complainer (2 Aug 2011)

Us Gemini's don't believe all that superstitious nonsense.


----------

